# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  Report Builder and ADO

## arveen1925

آیا Report Builder 9 می تواند ADO را ساپورت کند و همچنین آیا فارسی را ساپورت می کند

----------


## arveen1925

لطفا کسانی که با Report Builder کار کردند جواب بدهند

----------


## mehdi_x_rayaneh

آره ADOوهم فارسی را به خوبی پشتیبانی می کنه

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> آره ADOوهم فارسی را به خوبی پشتیبانی می کنه


سلام
بله اساس تمام گزارشهایم با ado , RB است و فارسی پشتیبانی می کند.
حتی RB 7 هم دقیقا پشتیبانی می کند.

----------


## sima_gh7

میشه بگید چطور میشه با دیتابیسی که به ADo وصل شده ارتباط برقرار کرد ؟ 
من در delphi با استفاده از ADO به یک دیتابیس در acces دسترسی دارم ولی نمی دونم چطور باید ارتباط اون رو با Rbuilder برقرار کنم . 
یک کامپوننت ppReport روی فرم قرار دادم ولی در قسمت data setting در Rbuilder وقتی session type رو به ADOSession تغییر می دم ، قسمت DatabaseName خالی میشه ...

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

یک زحمتی بکشید قبلش دقت و جستجو کنید بعد سوال مطرح کنید.
این هم لینک:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=28785&page=4

----------


## sima_gh7

من این پست رو قبلاً دیدم ولی نتونستم راه حل مشکلم رو پیدا کنم .

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام

در داخل آن لینکی است که......
برو به سایت من و قسمت بیوگرافی (درباره ی خودم).گ

ٌWWW.ALI-ABBASI.4T.COM

----------


## sima_gh7

فرمایش شما صحیح ، ولی بعد از اینکه تنظیمات DataSetting رو انجام دادم ، در Report Wizard در قسمت Data pipeline name هیچ جدولی نمیبینم که بعد بخوام فیلدهاش رو انتخاب کنم ....

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
اگر DBPipeline به Datasource شما وصل باشد و Report ما هم وصل به DBPipeline باشد با ید قائدتا درست شود در هر صورت بعد لینک بنویس:
Report.print;

یا از RBuilder\demo .... در جایی که RB نصب است مثال ها را ببین یا نگاهی به Developer guide در همانجا بینداز که کاملا توضیح داده است.

----------

